# Full-time academy self-sponsorship



## bruinsguy1990 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello all,
First of all, regarding my question, I already searched for this sort of question on the forums, and I did not find it. So if this question was asked and answered and I didn't see it, I apologize in advance.

A little about myself first, I am a reserve police officer for a town here in Mass and I have a Bachelors degree in Criminal Justice.

Since coming out of college, I have been trying to find a full time police officer job here in Massachusetts, I have applied to several different campus police officer jobs, but I have received not even a call for an interview as of yet. I also applied to a non-civil service town police department for a full-time slot, but they just hired a lateral transfer from another department in the area. I took the civil service exam, received a high B on the test, and was low on my towns list for appointment, so I never had a chance of getting on a full-time spot, especially since I am not a veteran and I don't know a second language. I'm thinking it is almost impossible to get appointment full-time to any police department.

Regarding my actual question, I am considering self-sponsoring myself in to the full-time academy by asking my department if they can sponsor me while I pay for the academy myself. If I were to do that, would I still have to take the civil service exam, or would that bypass me from having to do that? I am aware of the sacrifices I would have to face being in the full-time academy, which is having to quit my job, and have no income as well. For those reasons I do not want to have to do that, but at this point I don't know what else to do. It seems as though I have to sell my soul just to get on a department full-time here in the Commonwealth. Is there anyone on this board who did self-sponsor their way through the academy and found it worth it after?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Get off of your whiny ass and into the military. Absolutely no excuse why you can't, if you believe you can handle a police academy.


----------



## bruinsguy1990 (Aug 26, 2014)

DNorth said:


> Get off of your whiny ass and into the military. Absolutely no excuse why you can't, if you believe you can handle a police academy.


Who the hell said I was "whining"? The military was never my thing, I simply did not want to join the military, not because I was scared of it or didn't have the "balls" but because I decided to get my college degree instead.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

bruinsguy1990 said:


> Who the hell said I was "whining"? The military was never my thing, I simply did not want to join the military, not because I was scared of it or didn't have the "balls" but because I decided to get my college degree instead.


Why isn't it your, "thing"?


----------



## bruinsguy1990 (Aug 26, 2014)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Why isn't it your, "thing"?


I have a military family and I have seen what burdens it places upon people, and they always advised me not to go in, because you often times come down with PTSD and other conditions that affect you for the rest of your life. They always advised me to go to college and get a degree in lieu of joining the military. Don't get me wrong, I fully respect the military and their sacrifice they give to our country. I just chose to take the college route instead.

Now since the military issue was asked and answered, can someone answer my question? I thank anyone in advance for an answer.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Fulltime academy or not, to get on a civil service department you have to take the exam. No way around it.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Military service will greatly enhance your chances and will help you overall.

The full time academy will also help - a dude I know was able to get sponsored and put himself through. He was a local part-timer and was able to get hired recently to a campus job.

There is no easy way - you gotta stay with it and if you are hungry and want it bad enough you will get it.

I spent over 10 years in corrections, did military and took every opportunity along the way.

It took me 16 years of slugging it out to get the job I wanted.

No one wants to hear it but It's the old cliche;

It's not the destination - it's the journey.

Good luck and keep your options open.


----------



## USAF2886 (Sep 1, 2014)

Competition is too tough in MA. My degree didn't do shit, however my DD-214 got me to where I am today.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Unless you have a medical issue that will stop you from military service you just don't have the balls to serve plain and simple, this is from a NAM VET !!!


----------



## bruinsguy1990 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for the positive answers to those that gave them. And to you assholes who said I don't have the "balls" to join the military, maybe I just don't want to join the military, and really I don't have to. Doesn't mean I have no respect or that I have a "bias" against the military. So to the person who called me a "pussy", fuck you. To the Vietnam vet who said I don't have the "balls" to join, thank you for your service and your sacrifice for our country. On a completely separated note, fuck you too.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Time to ban this ASSHOLE with no BALLS !!!
This member limits who may view their full profile.
What else is he hiding


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Bruinsguy... Chill the fuck out. 

First of all, people here have seen people like you come and go. We KNOW how to get on the job, you came HERE asking. Next, the bullshit detector beeped when you said that the "military isn't your thing," and then referenced PTSD as your rationale. Your smarmy response was duly noted too, when I had asked. 

You do realize that all police departments are para-military organizations, right? 

As it's been mentioned, military service is the route to go. Haven't had a lot of luck getting on FT, huh? Yeah... That could be because of your condescending attitude, or because vets are filling all those spots. That's the way it is. You won't get ANY sympathy here, as we have plenty of vets who did exactly what you refuse to do. 

So keep applying, maybe you'll get lucky. Or you won't. But don't for a second be unappreciative of the advice you've received here. It's dead on accurate. 

Get some thicker skin too, you're gonna need it. Especially when you score a "high B" on the CS exam.


----------



## FPFC2 (May 10, 2012)

bruinsguy1990 said:


> Now since the military issue was asked and answered, can someone answer my question? I thank anyone in advance for an answer.


Your best bet is to go out of state. If you really want it in Mass, the advice you're getting here is spot on. As far as the military, its a good idea. You'll wish you did it the second you get to the academy, I did. If that thats not "your thing" then I have no idea what to tell you. its all para military and PTSD doesn't just affect military vets....


----------



## DeltaTango27 (Jul 14, 2010)

bruinsguy1990 said:


> I have a military family and I have seen what burdens it places upon people, and they always advised me not to go in, because you often times come down with PTSD and other conditions that affect you for the rest of your life.


AND you ever think it might be possible that police work might do the same? You wind up in a lethal force situation where you have to shoot and kill someone or how about the everyday grind of the job itself. The very same things that steered you away from the military are the very same things that could happen to you in police work. Get a grip.......


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

bruinsguy1990 said:


> Thanks for the positive answers to those that gave them. And to you assholes who said I don't have the "balls" to join the military, maybe I just don't want to join the military, and really I don't have to. Doesn't mean I have no respect or that I have a "bias" against the military. So to the person who called me a "pussy", fuck you. To the Vietnam vet who said I don't have the "balls" to join, thank you for your service and your sacrifice for our country. On a completely separated note, fuck you too.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

bruinsguy1990 said:


> Thanks for the positive answers to those that gave them. And to you assholes who said I don't have the "balls" to join the military, maybe I just don't want to join the military, and really I don't have to. Doesn't mean I have no respect or that I have a "bias" against the military. So to the person who called me a "pussy", fuck you. To the Vietnam vet who said I don't have the "balls" to join, thank you for your service and your sacrifice for our country. On a completely separated note, fuck you too.












Sorry Dude, but if it looks like a chicken, talks like a chicken.....................


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Whether well deserved or not, I think the kid got kicked in the bag enough for one weekend. Hopefully he has learned and will think before he speaks (or types) in the future. That's all, folks.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

"Come down" with PTSD? You don't catch it like a cold, guy. It's insidious, it creeps into your life like a fucking thief, changing you. 

Some people drink or use narcs to keep that shit at bay, others turn it inward (also known as sucking it up) and become angry and irritable a lot. I fall into the latter category, I've known you all of 5 minutes and you piss me off. 

If you don't want to "come down" with a case of the PTSD's, this isn't the line of work for you. You may never have to break leather, but you damn sure will see enough dead bodies and other delightful shit humans are capable of that you'd just as soon stayed in Pandora's box. 

Trust me, I've got more than enough images, sounds and smells filed away to last me the rest of my career and then some.


----------

